
One Shot 3D Photography (Facebook Siggraph 2020) - juretriglav
https://facebookresearch.github.io/one_shot_3d_photography/
======
tallmansixfour
Can we try this?

~~~
zucked
I think it has already been rolled out to FB - I've seen a similar approach
used on some photos posted to a FB group I am a member of.

It does a poor job of "filling in" behind objects it moves, but it's a neat
party trick, I suppose.

